# 1st transfer negative result



## Donna83 (Aug 16, 2015)

Me and my husband has just completed are 1st round of ivf. We managed to retrieve 16 eggs, 9 which was fertilised however only 3 made it and got to blastocyst stage. We transferred 1 and the other 2 are in storage. Unfortunately we got a negative result however I can't help feeling that maybe however many times we try the embryo will not implant! Has anyone got any success stories are advice? I should mentioned that the clinic has not diagnosed myself with anything however my husband is unable to deliver sperm naturally.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Donna I'm so sorry for your BFN, big hugs 

I saw your post and just wanted to pop on to say that getting three to blastocyst stage, and two being good enough to freeze, is a fantastic result from your first cycle. You should take huge comfort from the fact that you had three great quality blasts. Clinics are REALLY fussy with what they freeze so that must mean you have two great frosties there waiting for you.

There's lots of evidence around now to suggest that FET cycles are actually more preferable to a fresh transfer as your body has had time to relax and recover from all the medication and stress of EC.

I do understand your concerns about implantation though as I have the same. We technically have 'unexplained infertility' although we know my DH has had poor morphology in the past and still has poor 24H survival rate however ICSI overcomes this. I also have PCO (not the syndrome) so again IVF should overcome this but we've  now had three great quality blastocysts transferred and yet BFN each time.

So, I'm stopping to reflect and see what tests we should be thinking of. I'm interested in doing the full range of immunes tests to rule out/in anything there and I also want to have a hysteroscopy just for my own piece of mind that it's been done. I'm also going to ask if there are any other tests we should be having - like karyotyping and PGS (screening the embryos to make sure there are no chromosome abnormalities). 

Good luck with your next step honey and feel free to message me if you ever need to chat xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello I've just read your post and had to respond.

I also had what appeared to be a successful first cycle in terms of the amount of eggs 18 (9 each as I egg shared) I ended with 6 blasts and transferred one which resulted in bfn to say I was devastated was an understatement because we have unexplained secondary infertility and the cycle had gone so well and clinic were so positive I genuinely thought it would work but it never and my world came crashing down.

I was so devastated I didn't ever want to go through it again! The way I saw it is to get such good quality blasts and bfn what's to say it would ever work so I went down the route of adoption the thought of putting myself or family through another cycle was torture.

A few months later my husband and I on a rare wine fuelled evening got talking and he convinced me that I would never feel as low as I did because I've experienced it before but we need to try again and shockingly I agreed.

Anyway to cut a long story short I decided with good quality blasts I needed to take the positive that I can produce that and I researched ways to help implantation, I had endo scratch and treated Nk cells empirically and hidden c now I cannot say for sure what out of all that worked but my second cycle I had less eggs 10 with 5 each and only one to transfer on day 3 which again I think helped! And that one egg is now laid napping beside me but if you told me a year ago I would be in this position I would never believed you.

What I have learned is take the positives from your cycle and also when I went for my follow up with my consultant he was so positive and my husband questioned him by asking how he could be so positive when the cycle was bfn he said because the fact my body can produce blasts and good quality is an amazing thing and said its rare that it works on first cycle, each cycle they learn more and more 

Learn from this cycle, get your head around it which may take a while it took me 8 months! But persever one thing I have noticed is most of the woman that I have watched their journeys over the years have ended with bfp its taken everyone different time to get there and whilst sadly it's not everyone it's certainly odds staked I your favour

Good luck with your next step x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

I love westies just read your post also to see you are looking at your next step and forgot to mention I also had hysteroscopy which was clear but again that could also have helped

I know it's hard because I can't give you exact reason as to what helped me but certainly a mix of all of these produced a bfp

X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Harper and huge congratulations on your success. I love reading positive stories on here 😊 
I was also being treated for immunes issues emphatically (Predinisolone, Clexane and Lubion) on my second and third cycle but as both were BFN I think I need to bite the bullet and pay to have the tests done now to see what the problem is (or what isn't, as the case may be!). I also did the hidden C test (and other infection screening tests) via Serum and while the hidden C was negative it did show up positive for ureaplasma, mycoplasma and bacterial load so DH and I both took antibiotics before our second fresh cycle (so the frosties we have now were produced after this). I had a 3D scan earlier this year (before my second cycle) and no issues were detected so technically I don't need a hysteroscopy but it's always been in the back of my mind as I was meant to have one at the same time as a laparoscopy in July 2014 but there was a mix up and I only had the laparoscopy. Think I just want to have it done for peace of mind to rule anything out really. We'll see what the next few weeks bring. Thanks again for your reply and sorry to Donna for taking over your thread a bit! x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

I love westies you have already done so much and I really do hope that you manage to get that bfp one thing my gynacologist (not related to fertility so wasn't trying to make money unneccasarily) said to me is he thinks fertility clinics are very guilty of not doing thorough investigations so treat everyone with standard I've when there are reasons it could not work. Hysteroscopy being one of those investigations that should take place as standard.

Did you have the endo scratch? Do you mind me asking where you cycled? I had made the decision due to the care that I received and free advice from serum that if my last cycle was bfn I would look to cycle there as there success rate seems much higher and they try different things more specific to each individual 

Again sorry Donna for taking over the thread but hopefully it's giving you some ideas and options to consider.....bloody unexplained fertility it's a minefield and an emotional roller coaster 

X


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Donna

I can totally relate to your post. Thanks for sharing your story Harper and Ilovewesties as well!

We have quite a history (see signature) but we finally cracked our main issue, had a great cycle and a top grade blastocyst transferred…..we felt quite hopeful and so were our clinic, but it still didn't work!!!! I have come to realise that there is no rhyme or reason with this IVF lark, some people have perfect textbook cycles that fail and others have difficult cycles that are almost cancelled along the way and end up with a BFP.

When I told my clinic of our BFN they were not shocked, they simply said it's only ever 50/50 and that it was still a strong cycle. It's down to nature whether it works or not, sometimes nature is on our side and other times it is not…

Normally implantation failures are due to chromosomal issues with the embryo. If you want to be cautious then you could do some basic immune investigations to see if clexane/prednisolone could potentially help with implantation, it might also be worth getting your thyroid checked. 

Hopefully it's just a case that they picked the wrong one on this occasion and that your future baby is on ice. Embryo grading is not so accurate and doesn't tell us a huge amount about chromosomal status, sometimes the best grades fail and the low grades succeed….

It's great that you have some frozen blasts and I wish you lots of luck for the next go!! xx


----------

